# DVD writing Problem(last part of DVD not readable)



## User Name (Aug 21, 2009)

I burnt Two DVDs.
 At start they play properly but the last part of both DVDs can't be played. I burnt one dvd with raxio and one with nero 8 lite. Both says burning completed successfully. I found last sectors are not readable. 
I never had this prob. before on my DVD writer.
Is the DVD writer has problem or DVDs are not good?  
Have any one got this problem before?


----------



## User Name (Aug 23, 2009)




----------

